#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  ISA books request

## mohamedwaly

hello
 iam an instrument eng. and i want to be cerifated from ISA as CCST **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

but i want some books as following link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or courses

i have buy a guide book only




can any one help meSee More: ISA books request

----------


## mohamedwaly

Hello 
Please i still searching for them
the books list as following:

Calibration: A Technician's Guide

Loop Checking: A Technician's Guide

Automation Network Selection

Basic Math for Process Control

Condensed Handbook of Measurement & Control, 2nd Edition

Control System Documentation: Applying Symbols and Identification

Control System Safety Evaluation and Reliability, 2nd Edition

Electrical Instruments in Hazardous Locations, 4th Edition

Fundamentals of Process Control Theory, 3rd Edition

Good Tuning: A Pocket Guide

Industrial Ethernet, 2nd Edition

ISA Handbook of Measurement Equations and Tables

Maintenance of Instruments & Systems, 2nd Edition

Measurement and Control Basics, 3rd Edition

NEC 2002 National Electric Code Handbook

OSHA Standards, 29 CFR Part 1910

OSHA Standards, 29 CFR Part 1926

Preventive Maintenance, 3rd Edition

Process Control: A Primer for the Nonspecialist and the Newcomer, 2nd Edition

Programmable Controllers, 4th Edition

Reading a P&ID

Safety Instrumented Systems: Design, Analysis, and Justification, 2nd Edition

Start-Up: A Technician's Guide

Successful Instrument and Control System Design

Troubleshooting: A Technicians Guide

Tuning of Industrial Control Systems, 2nd Edition

Understanding Distributed Processor Systems for Control

Wireless Networks for Industrial Automation

----------


## amshah

Control System Documentation

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Successful Instrument and Control System Design

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Safety Instrumented Systems: Design, Analysis, and Justification

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The Condensed Handbook of Measurement and Control
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Basic Maths for Process control
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Natioinal Electric code NEC70-2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Natioinal Electric code handbook- 2005
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISA Handbook of Measurement Equations and Tables
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
PW : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Measurement and Control Basics, 3rd Edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good Tuning: A Pocket Guide
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Wireless Networks for Industrial Automation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

And will be updated ..............................................

----------


## amshah

Fundamentals of Instrumentation and Measurement (Instrumentation & Measurement Series (ISTE))
By Dominique Placko
Publisher: ISTE Publishing Company
Number Of Pages: 544
Publication Date: 2008-02-04
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1905209398
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781905209392
Binding: Hardcover

Book Description: 
This title presents the general principles of instrumentation processes. It explains the theoretical analysis of physical phenomena used by standard sensors and transducers to transform a physical value into an electrical signal. The pre-processing of these signals through electronic circuits  amplification, signal filtering and analog-to-digital conversion  is then detailed, in order to provide useful basic information.
Attention is then given to general complex systems. Topics covered include instrumentation and measurement chains, sensor modeling, digital signal processing and diagnostic methods and the concept of smart sensors, as well as microsystem design and applications. Numerous industrial examples punctuate the discussion, setting the subjects covered in the book in their practical context.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

PID Controllers: Theory, Design, and Tuning

ISBN: 1556175167 Authors: Karl J. Astrom, Tore Hagglund
This book provides users and manufacturers of PID controllers, as well as educators, with a better understanding of PID control. This second edition takes stock of new developments in digital PID controllers. Modeling methods, implementation details, and problem-solving techniques are presented to help you improve loop performance and product quality. The book examines the auto-tuning and adaptation features of several commercial controllers and it discusses measures for dealing with specific challenges such as reset windup, long process dead times, and oscillatory systems. Design methods and tuning rules that consider factors such as load disturbances, measurement noise, model uncertainty, and set point response are also recommended

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Observers in Control Systems: A Practical Guide


ISBN: 012237472X Authors: George Ellis

Observers are digital algorithms that combine sensor outputs with knowledge of the system to provide results superior to traditional structures, which rely wholly on sensors. Observers have been used in selected industries for years, but most books explain them with complex mathematics. This book uses intuitive discussion, software experiments, and supporting analysis to explain the advantages and disadvantages of observers. If you are working in controls and want to improve your control systems, observers could be the technology you need and this book will give you a clear, thorough explanation of how they work and how to use them. Control systems and devices have become the most essential part of nearly all mechanical systems, machines, devices and manufacturing systems throughout the world. Increasingly the efficiency of production, the reliability of output and increased energy savings are a direct result of the quality and deployment of the control system. A modern and essential tool within the engineer's kit is the Observer which helps improve the performance and reduce the cost of these systems. George Ellis is the author of the highly successful Control System Design Guide (2nd Edition). Unlike most controls books, which are written by control theorists and academics, Ellis is a leading engineer, designer, author and lecturer working in industry directly with the users of industrial motion control systems. Observers in Control Systems is written for all professional engineers and is designed to be utilized without an in-depth background in control theory. This is a "real-world" book which will demonstrate how observers work and how they can improve your control system. It also shows how observers operate when conditions are not ideal and teaches the reader how to quickly tune an observer in a working system. Software Available on line: A free updated and enhanced version of the author's popular Visual ModelQ allows the reader to practice the concepts with Visual ModelQ models on a PC. Based on a virtual laboratory, all key topics are demonstrated with more than twenty control system models. The models are written in Visual ModelQ ,and are available on the Internet to every reader with a PC. * Teaches observers and Kalman filters from an intuitive perspective * Explains how to reduce control system susceptibility to noise * Shows how to design an adaptive controller based on estimating parameter variation using observers Shows how to improve a control system's ability to reject disturbances * Key topics are demonstrated with PC-based models of control systems. The models are written in both MatLab&#194; and ModelQ; models are available free of charge
Download Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kingkassem

Thanks alot for your help
I need help for how to study this CCST . have i to study all this books ? or what
what is the guide for it ?
How can i start for preparation ?
is it some books to read or a study guides and modules and this books is a references to see only ?

i need your help , please tell me about it as i am very interested in it

waiting for your reply as soon as possible

----------


## amshah

> Thanks alot for your help
> I need help for how to study this CCST . have i to study all this books ? or what
> what is the guide for it ?
> How can i start for preparation ?
> is it some books to read or a study guides and modules and this books is a references to see only ?
> 
> i need your help , please tell me about it as i am very interested in it
> 
> waiting for your reply as soon as possible



Hi,

As i am not preparing for CCST, i can not really guide, but always u cn enhance your information ( i will not say knowladge) about the subject.

----------


## amshah

Electrical Instruments in Hazardous Locations


I can not download the file, if some one can share in Ifile or other.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

other

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

in 4share
Electrical Installations in Hazardous Locations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sudharshanan

Is there any body to have bellow book:

"Safety Integrity Level Selection: Systematic Methods Including Layer of Protection Analysis"


Authors: Edward M. Marszal , Eric William Scharpf
Hardcover: 248 pages
Publisher: ISA: The Instrumentation, Systems, and Automation Society (May 1, 2002)
Language: English
ISBN-10: 1556177771
ISBN-13: 978-1556177774

Please Upload it.


J

----------


## kingkassem

May any one tell us have to go through this certificate ?

----------


## amshah

Can any one share Mr. David Splitzers books

The Consumer Guide to Differential Pressure Flow Transmitters.
The Consumer Guide to Non-Contact Level Gauges.
The Consumer Guide to Vortex Shedding and Fluidic Flowmeters.
The Consumer Guide to Ultrasonic and Correlation Flowmeters.
The Consumer Guide to Magnetic Flowmeters.
The Consumer Guide to Coriolis Mass Flowmeters.
Coriolis Mass Flowmeter selection guide released.

----------


## bega

A Guide to the Automation Body of Knowledge, 2nd Edition


by: Vernon Trevathan 

Book Description
A Guide to the Automation Body of Knowledge provides you with comprehensive information about all major topics in the broad field of automation. Edited by Vernon Trevathan with contributions from over thirty leading experts from all aspects of automation, this book defines the most important automation concepts and processes, while also describing the technical skills professionals require to implement them in todays industrial environment. Whether you are an engineer, manager, control systems integrator, student, or educator, you will turn to this book again and again as the ultimate source on what is encompassed by automation. 

link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ISA books request

----------


## dso

ISA handbook of control valves BY HUTCHINSON

can anyone share this book?

----------


## mohamedwaly

> Thanks alot for your help
> I need help for how to study this CCST . have i to study all this books ? or what
> what is the guide for it ?
> How can i start for preparation ?
> is it some books to read or a study guides and modules and this books is a references to see only ?
> 
> i need your help , please tell me about it as i am very interested in it
> 
> waiting for your reply as soon as possible



hello
i try now to study CCST,i buy study guide level 1 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
from this guide : you will test in # Calibration
# Loop Checking
# Troubleshooting
# Start-Up
# Maintenance/Repair
these books contain these points
if you get some anther  book from anther Publisher it may be contain anther stander 
to contact me mohamedwaly@gmail.com

----------


## amshah

OSHA Standards, 29 CFR Part 1926
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


OSHA Standards, 29 CFR Part 1910

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

Basic-Electricity-and-Electronics-for-Control from ISA

http://ifile.it/cv7a5bj

----------


## amshah

Advanced Control Unleashed: Plant Performance Management for Optimum Benefit



Advanced Control Unleashed: Plant Performance Management for Optimum Benefit

By Terrence L. Blevins, Gregory K. McMillan, Willy K. Wojsznis, Michael W. Brown
Publisher: ISA Press
Number Of Pages: 434
Publication Date: 2002-10-01
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1556178158
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781556178153
Binding: Hardcover

There has been a dynamic development of control over the past 50 years. Many new methods have appeared. The methods have traditionally been presented in highly specialized books written for researchers or engineers with advanced degrees in control theory. These books have been very useful to advance the state of the art but are difficult, however, for an average engineer. It is thus highly desirable to present the industrially proven control methods to ordinary engineers working in industry. Advanced Control Unleashed provides a basis for assessing the benefits of advanced control. The book covers auto-tuning, model predictive control, optimization, estimators, neural networks, fuzzy control, simulators, expert systems, diagnostics, and performance assessment. It is written by four seasoned practitioners of control, having jointly more than 100 years of real industrial experience in the development and use of advanced control. The book is well positioned to provide the bridge over the infamous Gap between Theory and Practice in control. As an added bonus, the book includes a CD that helps bridge theoretical concepts and practical implementations by providing real DeltaV simulations and displays. This interactive CD offers practical design, simulation, and implementation examples that make key examples in the book come alive. Configuration and case files are supplied for a hands-on experience and PowerPoint files suitable for lectures on each unit are also included.

Code:
http://mihd.net/6fksw7

http://www.filefactory.com/file/139691/

http://www.mediafire.com/?8&#215;9ym2uxddw

http://rapidshare.com/files/86166775/ACUPPMOB.rar.html

----------


## amshah

If any one have following book please share

Boiler Control Systems Engineering by Jerry Gilman


This book addresses issues to be considered when defining measurement
transmitters and specification for transmitters. Final control
elements are reviewed as to characteristics and sizing. Engineering
details on control systems and the setup of the various control functions
are covered with specific examples of boiler control including
configuration and tuning.

----------


## losmoscas

Im looking for a book named: Control of Boilers - ISA PRESS

If anyone have it, plz upload!

----------


## aniket00786

Dear Friends,

Im looking 4 "Handbook of Consequence Analysis, DNV, by Dr. Robin Pitblado"

Plz share 
Thanks a lot

----------


## frogz

Basic-Electricity-and-Electronics-for-Control from ISA

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

please re-upload... link expired

----------


## amshah

> Basic-Electricity-and-Electronics-for-Control from ISA
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
> ...



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



amshah, file comes up as deleted

----------


## amshah

> amshah, file comes up as deleted



find it agian, i have uploaded it so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ISA books request

----------


## amshah

> If any one have following book please share
> 
> Boiler Control Systems Engineering by Jerry Gilman
> 
> 
> This book addresses issues to be considered when defining measurement
> transmitters and specification for transmitters. Final control
> elements are reviewed as to characteristics and sizing. Engineering
> details on control systems and the setup of the various control functions
> ...




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

Originally Posted by bugmenot1  
ISA TECHNICIAN SERIES : Troubleshooting - A Technician's Guide, Second Edition


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


-------------- = file sonic (without space)

----------


## amshah

Safety Instrumented Systems Verification Practical Probabilistic Calculations_ISA

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

Design Patterns for Flexible Manufacturing  ISA Press

This handy resource defines an effective set of design patterns and rules you should know when applying the widely used ISA-88 industry standards to batch manufacturing (called the S88 design pattern) and continuous and discrete manufacturing (called the NS88 design pattern for non-stop production). The author, who is the chair of the ISA-SP88 committee, developed these patterns and subsequent rules while applying the batch series in several projects. This book clearly identifies what elements are defined in the batch series and what elements make up the S88 and NS88 design patterns for flexible manufacturing. The book defines design patterns for control system programming, providing patterns for the organization of programmable logic controller (PLC), digital control system (DCS), and other control system application code. Whether you are in a batch, continuous, or discrete manufacturing environment, these design patterns can be applied to a wide range of production systems, making systems easier to design and implement.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


-------  = hot file (without space)

----------


## somucdm

thank you very much

----------


## bathulagopi

> Can any one share Mr. David Splitzers books
> 
> The Consumer Guide to Differential Pressure Flow Transmitters.
> The Consumer Guide to Non-Contact Level Gauges.
> The Consumer Guide to Vortex Shedding and Fluidic Flowmeters.
> The Consumer Guide to Ultrasonic and Correlation Flowmeters.
> The Consumer Guide to Magnetic Flowmeters.
> The Consumer Guide to Coriolis Mass Flowmeters.
> Coriolis Mass Flowmeter selection guide released.



If some have the above books plz share them.

Thanks in advance.
Gopi

----------


## bathulagopi

Safety Integrity Level Selection: Systematic Methods Including Layer of Protection

    Safety Integrity Level Selection -- Systematic Methods Including Layer of Protection Analysis
    Edward M. Marszal, P.E., Dr. Eric W. Scharpf, MIPENZ

    This book describes a systematic method for selecting safety integrity levels for safety instrumented systems (SIS). This method emphasizes accounting for existing layers of protection.

    This method ensures that the maximum return on risk reduction investments is achieved. This reference demonstrates the application of quantitative risk analysis techniques and tools to the problem of safety integrity level selection. They distill essential theory into a format that the average control systems engineer can quickly apply. This is not a generic theoretical dissertation, nor a comprehensive treatment of the topic of quantitative risk analysis. It is a focused process for applying simple, yet powerful, tools of quantitative risk analysis specifically to the problem of selecting safety integrity levels for safety instrumented systems. 

If some have the above book please upload it..

-Gopi.

----------


## amshah

Batch Control Systems: Design, Application, and Implementation_ ISA

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kumar_chemical

thank you very much keep it up 

please send the ISA training material  " reading P&ID"

thanks in advance

----------


## amshah

New Directions in Bioprocess Modeling and Control: Maximizing Process Analytical Technology Benefits : ISA PRess

Models offer benefits even before they are put on line. Based on years of experience, the authors reveal in New Directions in Bioprocess Modeling and Control that significant improvements can result from the process knowledge and insight that are gained when building experimental and first-principle models for process monitoring and control. Doing modeling in the process development and early commercialization phases is advantageous because it increases process efficiency and provides ongoing opportunities for improving process control. This technology is important for maximizing benefits from analyzers and control tool investments.

If you are a process design, quality control, information systems, or automation engineer in the biopharmaceutical, brewing, or bio-fuel industry, this handy resource will help you define, develop, and apply a virtual plant, model predictive control, first-principle models, neural networks, and multivariate statistical process control. The synergistic knowledge discovery on bench top or pilot plant scale can be ported to industrial scale processes. This learning process is consistent with the intent in the Process Analyzer and Process Control Tools sections of the FDA s Guidance for Industry PAT A Framework for Innovative Pharmaceutical Development, Manufacturing and Quality Assurance.

It states in the Process Analyzer section of the FDA s guidance: For certain applications, sensor-based measurements can provide a useful process signature that may be related to the underlying process steps or transformations. Based on the level of process understanding these signatures may also be useful for the process monitoring, control, and end point determination when these patterns or signatures relate to product and process quality. 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----  = file sonic (Without space)

----------


## SMAQLL

Thanks to all for sharing these very valuable books..... Here is my contribution (mediafire):

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please anyone having any edition of the *ISA Handbook of Control Valves* for sharing would be very appreciated.

----------


## VictorM

If someone have Industrial pressure, level and density measurement by Donald R. Gillum please share. Its a very useful book.

See More: ISA books request

----------


## amshah

Fundamentals of Test Measurement Instrumentation

Category: Engineering
Tags: Fundamentals Test Measurement Instrumentation
Online reading:
Download links:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Targeted to engineers, technicians, manufacturers, and students, this book discusses the specialized test instrumentation used in R&D laboratories, testing organizations, and industrial maintenance departments. It focuses on the practical application of test instrumentation and emphasizes the importance of creating a "measurement system" that involves components, installation, wiring, and calibration. The design, application and calibration of systems for measuring pressure, temperature, flow, force, displacement, and vibration will also be covered. Emphasis is placed on the calibration of test instrumentation including detailed information about calibration equipment, methods, and records.
Fundamentals of Test Measurement Instrumentation is a must read for those who want to design test measurement systems; select appropriate equipment; understand system component characteristics, system and component calibration, and operating principles of transducers; determine overall system accuracy; and formulate basic test procedure design.

----------


## sambun

Thank Amshah for interested book !

----------


## amshah

Models Unleashed: Virtual Plant and Model  Predictive Control Applications; A pocket guide
by Gregory K. McMillan and Robert A. Cameron



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

> Im looking for a book named: Control of Boilers - ISA PRESS
> 
> If anyone have it, plz upload!



Enjoy


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thank Amshah !

----------


## amshah

Bottom-Line Automation, 2nd Edition
Publisher: ISA


ISBN: 1556179626 Authors: Peter G. Martin
This newly revised edition helps todays manufacturing companies face the challenges of a global marketplace where every part of the operation must become more efficient to enhance the bottom line. Based on the results and conclusions of an applied research project of process manufacturing operations directed by the author, Bottom-Line Automation presents an overview of more than 30 years of industry trends, pointing out the strengths and pitfalls of each. The book also explains how manufacturers selected automation technology suppliers for state-of-the-art technological features in their systems rather than for the improvements the technology could offer the manufacturing operation. New topics in the book discuss the economic optimization of industrial assets. Key findings include the fact that returns on automation investments were rarely, if ever, calculated. In fact, accounting systems were not even capable of measuring the performance offered by process automation systems. The author explains a strategy for measuring and improving automation system performance for the ultimate goalthe bottom line, and provides case studies of how such a strategy was implemented in three process manufacturing organizations. The author brings more than 30 years of industry experience, education, and research together in this unprecedented work.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


------- =  hot file(without space)

----------


## losmoscas

Thanks amshah!!!

----------


## SMAQLL

I really apreciate your will to share amshah, thank you!

----------


## amshah

The Automation, Systems, and Instrumentation Dictionary

 Theodore G. Dimon " The Automation, Systems, and Instrumentation Dictionary "
ISA-Instrumentation, Systems, and Automation | 2002 | ISBN: 155617778X | PDF | 582 pages | 56.4 Mb


No technical library is complete without this comprehensive dictionary covering the entire vocabulary of automation, systems, and instrumentation. Now in its 4th edition, this authoritative dictionary has been revised and expanded to reflect the latest trends in industrial instrumentation and automation. References to relevant ISA and IEC standards are now included throughout, along with illustrations to enhance the definitions of more difficult terms. This reference encompasses not only specialized vocabulary unique to instruments and control systems, but many terms from other engineering disciplines as well. Ideal for engineers, managers, salespeople, technicians, students, and technical writers, this volume is packed with practical information.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

Paul G. Friedmann"Automation And Control Systems Economics"


Publisher: ISA-Instrumentation, Systems, and Automation | Pages: 176 | 2006-06-05 | ISBN: 1556179510 |

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bathulagopi

Amshah,

I should really appreciate your enthusiasm for sharing these books. Please check the link that you have provided for downloading the book "Bottom-Line Automation, 2nd Edition"


-Gopi.

----------


## amshah

How to Become an Instrument Engineer: The Making of a Prima Donna



Gregory K. McMillan, Stanley Weiner
By ISA


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ISA books request

----------


## amshah

Introduction to Fieldbuses for Process Control
Jonas Berge

ISA Press


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

Introduction to Fieldbuses for Process Control
Jonas Berge

ISA Press


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

Introduction to Fieldbuses for Process Control
Jonas Berge

ISA Press


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

Read Online following ISA books : If u get copy of this please share to forum

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

1) A Funny Thing Happened On The Way To The Control Room

Author Gregory K. McMillan, Published October 1989

Description: This book is a humorous collection of essays many which began as InTech magazine articles.


2) Continuous Control Techniques for Distributed Control Systems

Author Gregory K. McMillan, Published May 1989

Description: This book is an Independent Learning Module (ILM) as developed and published by the Instrument Society of America. The ILMs are the principal components of a major educational system designed primarily for independent self- study. This comprehensive learning system has been custom- designed and created for ISA to more fully educate people in the basic theories and technologies associated with applied instrumentation and control.

 3) Biochemical Measurement and Control 

Author Gregory K. McMillan, Published May 1987

Description: This book provides an early look at the tremendous impact of genetic engineering and a need to update our skills as automation engineers. The process control requirements and challenges for biochemical process measurement and control are introduced. The special requirements for common measurements and the opportunities of composition measurements are covered. The emphasis is on basic and advanced control of bioreactors.

4)Centrifugal and Axial Compressor Control Student Text and Instructor's Guide 

Author Gregory K. McMillan, Published 1983

Description: This text demonstrates how to select the proper control schemes and instrumentation for centrifugal and axial compressor throughput and surge control. More material is devoted to surge control because surge control is more difficult and the consequences of poor control are more severe.

This text is directed principally to the instrumentation and process control engineers who design or maintain compressor control systems. Process, mechanical, startup, and sales engineers can also benefit from the perspective gained on the unusual problem of compressor surge and the associated need for special instrumentation. The overall goal of this text is to instruct the reader on how to properly design and maintain compressor control loops.

----------


## eramirez

HI GUY's,
PLEASE I NEED THE ISA's CAP STUDY GUIDE FOR CERTIFIED AS CAP TECHNICIAN, ANYONE HELP ME?
PLEASE SEND ME EMAIL ADDRES: errbu@hotmail.com

----------


## YSH

Hello Amshah,

Could you please share few books by Gregory Mcmillan, published by ISA.
These are very hard to find.
Dispersing Heat Through Conviction 
How to Become an Instrument Engineer, Part 1.523
How to Become an Instrument Engineer: The Making of a Prima Donna 
Life and Times of an Automation Professional - An Illustrated Guide
Logical Thoughts at 4:00pm
The Funnier Side of Retirement for Engineers and People of the Technical Persuasion
The Funny and Not So Funny Side of Life as an Automation Engineer

----------


## amshah

> Hello Amshah,
> 
> Could you please share few books by Gregory Mcmillan, published by ISA.
> These are very hard to find.
> Dispersing Heat Through Conviction 
> How to Become an Instrument Engineer, Part 1.523
> How to Become an Instrument Engineer: The Making of a Prima Donna 
> Life and Times of an Automation Professional - An Illustrated Guide
> Logical Thoughts at 4:00pm
> ...



No man, ISA is not my company, yeh i will upload once i will have it.

How to Become an Instrument Engineer: The Making of a Prima Donna  is shared in thread

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear friends,
can anyone of you share isa 75 complete documents?
thanks and best regard.

----------


## maginarmando

HI GUY's,
PLEASE I NEED THE Programmable Logic Controllers: An Emphasis on Design and Application and Foundation Fieldbus, 3rd Edition Ian Verhappen and Augusto Pereira

----------


## esamco

Dear all
also PLEASE I NEED THE ISA's CAP STUDY GUIDE FOR CERTIFIED AS CAP TECHNICIAN, ANYONE HELP ME?
PLEASE SEND ME EMAIL ADDRES esamco2001@gmail.com

----------


## amshah

*Fundamentals of Test Measurement Instrumentation*
Keith R. Cheatle | ISA | 2011-03-25 | 329 pages | English | PDF

Targeted to engineers, technicians, manufacturers, and students, this book discusses the specialized test instrumentation used in R&D laboratories, testing organizations, and industrial maintenance departments. It focuses on the practical application of test instrumentation and emphasizes the importance of creating a "measurement system" that involves components, installation, wiring, and calibration. The design, application and calibration of systems for measuring pressure, temperature, flow, force, displacement, and vibration will also be covered. Emphasis is placed on the calibration of test instrumentation including detailed information about calibration equipment, methods, and records.



Fundamentals of Test Measurement Instrumentation is a must read for those who want to design test measurement systems; select appropriate equipment; understand system component characteristics, system and component calibration, and operating principles of transducers; determine overall system accuracy; and formulate basic test procedure design.

File sonic --------

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

Motors-and-Drives-a-Practical-Technology-Guide-Dave-Polka_ISA



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ISA books request

----------


## somucdm

Dear Amshah

"Models Unleashed: Virtual Plant and Model Predictive Control Applications; A pocket guide
by Gregory K. McMillan and Robert A. Cameron"

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

site displays: " no such file"

Can you please reload it.

Thanks in advance

----------


## ddynamic

Link Not Working

----------


## mohamedwaly

alsam alaykom

thank you for all books
but we still need following book please:



Automation Network Selection
Calibration: A Technician's Guide
Control System Documentation: Applying Symbols and Identification
Control System Safety Evaluation and Reliability, 2nd Edition
Electrical Instruments in Hazardous Locations, 4th Edition
Industrial Ethernet, 2nd Edition
Loop Checking: A Technician's Guide
Measurement and Control Basics, 3rd Edition
NEC 2002 National Electric Code Handbook
Preventive Maintenance, 3rd Edition
Process Control: A Primer for the Nonspecialist and the Newcomer, 2nd Edition
Programmable Controllers, 4th Edition
Reading a P&ID
Start-Up: A Technician's Guide
Successful Instrument and Control System Design
Tuning of Industrial Control Systems, 2nd Edition
Understanding Distributed Processor Systems for Control


thank you

----------


## ddynamic

Link not Working

----------


## mudassar587

Could anyone   please upload the following books as the links of these books are expired.
Thanking you in anticipation

1. how to become an instrument Engineer   ISA Press
2. Basic Electricity and Electronics by ISA Press
3. Model predictive Control ISA Press

----------


## Nabilia

ISA - Basic Electricity and Electronics for Control; Fundamentals and Applications 3rd Ed. 2006.pdf	10.967 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISA - How to Become an Instrument Engineer - The Making of a Prima Donna 1987.pdf	8.493 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISA - Virtual Plant model - Predictive Control Applications.zip	2.637 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mudassar587

Thankyou very much Nabilia for your quick reply

----------


## cdq_hk

thanks for share..

----------


## mudassar587

Please anyone to upload 

Process Control: A Primer for the Nonspecialist and the Newcomer, 2nd Edition
 Programmable Controllers, 4th Edition
 Reading a P&ID
 Start-Up: A Technician's Guide
 Successful Instrument and Control System Design
 Tuning of Industrial Control Systems, 2nd Edition
Automation Network Selection
 Calibration: A Technician's Guide
 Control System Documentation: Applying Symbols and Identification
 Control System Safety Evaluation and Reliability, 2nd Edition
 Electrical Instruments in Hazardous Locations, 4th Edition
 Industrial Ethernet, 2nd Edition

 Understanding Distributed Processor Systems for Control

regards 

Mudassar Iqbal

----------


## amshah

Safety Integrity Level Selection: Systematic Methods Including Layer of Protection
Below the link of ebook : Safety Integrity Level Selection: Systematic Methods Including Layer of Protection 
ISA Published


Have a nice download, buddy 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks to roslinormansyah35

----------


## vuphin

can you share this book "Loop Checking: A Technician's Guide | ISA"
thanks!

----------


## forever0311

Can anyone pls share "Reading a P&ID" ?


Thanks  :Smile: See More: ISA books request

----------


## selmagis

This is: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Instrument and Control System Design.

 :Encouragement:

----------


## amshah

Thanks Dear selmagis  for your post in Electrical & Power Engineering forum for following book 

Thanks again

Loop Checking: A Technician's Guide -ISA Publication 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

Basic and Advanced Regulatory Control - System Design and Application (2nd Edition) ISA

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saiedmehdipour

Please Upload


"Safety Integrity Level Selection: Systematic Methods Including Layer of Protection Analysis"


Authors: Edward M. Marszal , Eric William Scharpf
Hardcover: 248 pages
Publisher: ISA: The Instrumentation, Systems, and Automation Society (May 1, 2002)
Language: English
ISBN-10: 1556177771
ISBN-13: 978-1556177774


Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 if available

Tanks in Advance

----------


## HMADIAN

> hello
>  iam an instrument eng. and i want to be cerifated from ISA as CCST **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...




mohamedwaly 

would you please share the study guide from ISA

----------


## HMADIAN

anyone please, upload Control Systems Engineer (CSE) Licensing books like...  

-Control Systems Engineering Exam Reference Manual: A Practical Study Guide.
- Control Systems Engineering (CSE) Study Guide..

----------


## selmagis

@saiedmehdipour, link on page 6 here is alive.

----------


## engmody30

all the books links that was on ifile.it is now dead could you please post them again on rapideshare or deposite file
thanks in advance

----------


## engmody30

could you please upload the Loop Checking: A Technician's Guide -ISA Publication  on any other site than ifile.it because all the links on it is not working

----------


## selmagis

@HMADIAN: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good luck!

----------


## amshah

Dear thanks for your post can u please share this to ifile???????????????

----------


## HMADIAN

> @HMADIAN: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



SELMAGIS

You are the one.... THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  UUUSee More: ISA books request

----------


## Hix

> SELMAGIS
> 
> You are the one.... THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  UUU



Yeah THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## HMADIAN

NOW  I think if anyone can share the 'Control Systems Engineer Technical Reference Handbook', then we have the complete material and can start studying for PE

----------


## engmody30

Dear Amshah
Could your please upload the following books again since it was deleted from ifile.it could your please post them on depositefile or rapidshare or any other sharing sites
the book list is as following

1)Safety Instrumented Systems Verification Practical Probabilistic Calculations_ISA
2)Design Patterns for Flexible Manufacturing ISA Press
3)Models Unleashed: Virtual Plant and Model Predictive Control Applications; A pocket guide 
4)How to Become an Instrument Engineer: The Making of a Prima Donna
5)Introduction to Fieldbuses for Process Control
thanks in advance

----------


## amshah

1)Safety Instrumented Systems Verification Practical Probabilistic Calculations_ISA
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

1)Safety Instrumented Systems Verification Practical Probabilistic Calculations_ISA

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] loading.com/files/573T0OF6/SISV155617909X.rar.html

Remove space from up loading.com

----------


## engmody30

waiting for the rest of books

----------


## amshah

how to become instrument engineer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## engmody30

Waiting for the rest of books specially introduction to field buses for process control

----------


## Hix

> Waiting for the rest of books specially introduction to field buses for process control



You could say thank you first, there is no obligation for the people to upload, is their work, so be thankful first. 

Regards

----------


## engmody30

> You could say thank you first, there is no obligation for the people to upload, is their work, so be thankful first. 
> 
> Regards



Mr hex i already said thank you by clicking thanks button you can check this  above  ok

----------


## kafmaidi

Can someone upload the book Electrical Instruments in Hazardous Locations, 4th Edition ? the earlier link expired.

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Dear All,

ISA has revised the CSE (Control Systems Study) Guide to 5th Edition, and it is available at the following link.

jimlowe.net/AustraliaPics/.../CSEStudyGuide_FINAL090211.pdf.



Sajid Ali KhanSee More: ISA books request

----------


## HMADIAN

> Dear All,
> 
> ISA has revised the CSE (Control Systems Study) Guide to 5th Edition, and it is available at the following link.
> 
> jimlowe.net/AustraliaPics/.../CSEStudyGuide_FINAL090211.pdf.
> 
> Sajid Ali Khan




Sajid  
Thank you very much for this update, but the link is not compleet, so it cannot be open.. Would you plz share it again or in another uploading site? (4shared..etc)

----------


## HMADIAN

> Dear All,
> 
> ISA has revised the CSE (Control Systems Study) Guide to 5th Edition, and it is available at the following link.
> 
> jimlowe.net/AustraliaPics/.../CSEStudyGuide_FINAL090211.pdf.
> 
> Sajid Ali Khan




Sajid  
Thank you very much for this update, but the link is not compleet, so it cannot be open.. Would you plz share it again or in another uploading site? (4shared..etc)

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Prefixing with **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] would have done it.
Anyway please find it on 4shared at 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## fredhorse

Calibration: A Technician's Guide (ISA) please post the download link or email to me. mcnerveshot2k3@yahoo.com
Thanl you..

----------


## engmody30

please i want this book too

----------


## engmody30

hi all friends was anyone able to find this books
1) Design Patterns for Flexible Manufacturing ISA Press
2)Models Unleashed: Virtual Plant and Model Predictive Control Applications; A pocket guide
3)Calibration: A Technician's Guide

----------


## selmagis

Pass me: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]!

 :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## engmody30

thanks selmagis your are the one

----------


## HMADIAN

> pass me: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]!



what's the password for the file???

----------


## esamco

Dear can you pass it to me at esamco2001@gmail.com
Many thanks

----------


## engmody30

the password is the name of the great man who posted the book

----------


## esamco

Dear HMADIAN / ENGMODY30

Could you  please sent CSE (Control Systems Study) Guide because the link not function 
at esamco2001@gmail.com


Many thanksSee More: ISA books request

----------


## hapciuu2003

Could anyone upload  "The High Performance HMI Handbook"?
please

----------


## rezareza00

please re share this book
thanx
Calibration: A Technician's Guide (ISA)
by mike cable

----------


## Shamsuddin

Dear Friends,
Kindly share the link to book titled as *Calibration: a technician's guide by Mike Cable, ISA press.*

----------


## Dannym6

Please could you re-post or send me danny.alarcon@gmail.com this book "Fundamentals of Test Measurement Instrumentation" from Keith R. Cheatle, thanks a lot for your time

Danny

----------


## castevez87

Somebody please share Tuning of Industrial Control Systems, 2nd Edition By: Corripio, Armando B.  2001 ISA

----------


## titi070777

Hello,
I am trying to develop the P&ID approach on my company (my colleagues are not so familar with them).
Can you provide me the ISA document named "Reading a P&ID"?
Thanks a lot.
gorilliot@yahoo.fr

----------


## Hix

> Dear Friends,
> Kindly share the link to book titled as *Calibration: a technician's guide by Mike Cable, ISA press.*



Can someone reupload the book. Thanks in advance!

----------


## surajinway

no such link is working

----------


## vuphin

please anyone can re-upload Loop checking a technician's guide, the link has died.
thanks very much

----------


## mudassar587

hi,
Please share calibration Technician Guide.

----------


## HMADIAN

> Prefixing with **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] would have done it.
> Anyway please find it on 4shared at 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



SAJID

Please upload the file again, it was deleted and thanks for your effort

----------


## mahesh_mhatre

Nice and needed thread

See More: ISA books request

----------


## HMADIAN

> the password is the name of the great man who posted the book



ENGMODY

Would u please upload this file again ??

----------


## HMADIAN

> Pass me: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]!



SELMAGIS

Would u please upload it again? the link is not working

----------


## Schtiel

I need this book:

*Programmable Logic Controllers: An Emphasis on Design and Application Second Edition by Kelvin Erickson*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please upload if you have it. Thanks!

----------


## Mina.Medhat

Can you please give a hand... I am trying to reach this book " Control Systems Engineer Technical Reference Handbook, by Chuck Cornell, PE, CAP, PMP" and it can't find it any where? I am in deep need to itttt

----------


## mandelbrot

Plaese upload control systems safety evaluation and realibility william by m. goble
Thanks in advance 
Best regards.

----------


## HMADIAN

> Plaese upload control systems safety evaluation and realibility william by m. goble
> Thanks in advance 
> Best regards.



Is this what you are looking for ?? Let me know if it's right

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mandelbrot

Thanks HMADIAN,
But it is not... 
The book I requested is below... 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mandelbrot

Please upload control systems safety evaluation and realibility william by m. goble
Thanks in advance
Best regards

----------


## adriantreyes

hi, 

Can you please send to me the book below?

Thank you very much..

Loop Checking: A Technician's Guide -ISA Publication

----------


## engmody30

dear all 
can anybody upload  Automation made easy: Everything you wanted to know about automation-and need to ask i need this book so much please
best regards
Mohamed

----------


## kinst

can any body share loop checking a technicians guide ?       above file expired.              if anybody such link then i am sharing useful chines web which consists 
 all leading plc training see magic enjoy but first share isa loop checking book and ccst  book. then i share magic link of siemns.ab.scnder,omro plc training link.

----------


## kinst

hint the link is ---w-------c.  allso most scada trng aswell covered by such web link. but first share isa books then i share.

See More: ISA books request

----------


## ronnyandalas

Dear All,
Please provide me 

"Calibration: A Technician's Guide (ISA)"

"Loop checking a technician's guide"

thank you and your reuppload is highly appreciated

----------


## kenjivnn

Could somebody please to upload "Read P&ID guide".
Thanks

----------


## sghuge

Amshah, please reupload ...Wireless Networks for Industrial Automation Thanks

----------


## sghuge

Please upload again Thanks

----------


## engmody30

friends i need the book Models Unleashed: Virtual Plant and Model Predictive Control Applications; A pocket guide i  am in desperate need

----------


## sghuge

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

 SCADA BOYER ISA Enjoy

----------


## engmody30

Dear Friends
Does anyone have the book Automation Made Easy: Everything You Wanted to Know about Automation-and Need to Ask by Peter G. Martin, Gregory Hale
i am in a dispirit  need to this book please help me to find it

----------


## diegomb20

Page not found.

Could you uplaod it again?

Thanks.

----------


## diegomb20

Could someone please upload:
"Design patterns For plexible manufacturing"
Dennis Brandl
It was posted before but the links is dead.
Thanks

----------


## sghuge

Alarm Management-ISA

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sghuge

h t t p://downloadebooks.ir/ebook222/isa/

Some more ISA Books Enjoy!

----------


## khalid655

how to download from above link

See More: ISA books request

----------


## sghuge

Measurement Uncertainty ISA by R. Dieck

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nhan

thanks

----------


## orbawy

Please re-upload on another link. Thanks in advance.

----------


## sghuge

Can somebody reupload these following books.

 Wireless Wireless Networks for Industrial Automation
Models Unleashed: Virtual Plant and Model Predictive Control Applications
Loop Checking: A Technician's Guide -ISA Publication
Introduction to Fieldbuses for Process Control

Please share!

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sghuge

Control Valve selection and sizing les driskell

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Tricky

Very very Usefull thread..........Can u mail me download link of calibration a technician's guide...........Thanx in advance.....

----------


## sghuge

,Selmagis

A gift for you

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sghuge

,Selmagis

A gift for you

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## diegomb20

> Design Patterns for Flexible Manufacturing  ISA Press
> 
> This handy resource defines an effective set of design patterns and rules you should know when applying the widely used ISA-88 industry standards to batch manufacturing (called the S88 design pattern) and continuous and discrete manufacturing (called the NS88 design pattern for non-stop production). The author, who is the chair of the ISA-SP88 committee, developed these patterns and subsequent rules while applying the batch series in several projects. This book clearly identifies what elements are defined in the batch series and what elements make up the S88 and NS88 design patterns for flexible manufacturing. The book defines design patterns for control system programming, providing patterns for the organization of programmable logic controller (PLC), digital control system (DCS), and other control system application code. Whether you are in a batch, continuous, or discrete manufacturing environment, these design patterns can be applied to a wide range of production systems, making systems easier to design and implement.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...




Could you please upload it again? The link is dead.

Thanks.

----------


## john zink

all links was dead

----------


## sghuge

New copy of fieldbus process for process controls



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ISA books request

----------


## sghuge

Wireless networks for Industrial automation

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

sghuge, how do you download from docin?  provide login, password information/instructions please

----------


## amshah

Not possible to download, some one can help and upload to other site?






> New copy of fieldbus process for process controls
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

> sghuge, how do you download from docin?  provide login, password information/instructions please



Read: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

I didn't try, but seems some sw could help: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sghuge

selmagis,

docin downloader doesn't work for me :Frown:

----------


## selmagis

> selmagis,
> 
> docin downloader doesn't work for me



WELL, IF YOU REALLY NEED THOSE BOOK, I'M SURE YOU WILL FIND ANOTHER **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## sghuge

:Unconscious:

----------


## Marty Thompson

> WELL, IF YOU REALLY NEED THOSE BOOK, I'M SURE YOU WILL FIND ANOTHER **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].



my cut and paste of your name had an extra space in it.  Thank You for the file

----------


## engmody30

isa books are very good but also very expensive to buy

----------


## Hix

> New copy of fieldbus process for process controls
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



is there a way to download from there_. I would really love to have the book

----------


## mej

Here is a link to the book:

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## mej

Here is a link to the book:



*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*See More: ISA books request

----------


## Hix

Link is broken again, can u reupload, thanks in advance

----------


## mej

The file has been re-uploaded.

Here is a link to the book:

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## Hix

Again the link is down, are u sure are u uploading properly?

----------


## orbawy

Please re-upload. Thanks in advance.

----------


## diegomb20

Can anyone upload "Design patterns For plexible manufacturing", Dennis Brandl? Old links are dead.

Thanks.

----------


## diegomb20

Can anyone upload "Design patterns For plexible manufacturing", Dennis Brandl? Old links are dead.

Thanks.

----------


## rabril4

Please re-upload. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Dear Mohamed Waly,
I hope I have addressed you by your correct name. 
What I understand from your post(s) is that  you are looking forward for a Instrument Technician Certification from ISA. In case my assumption is right, you would not need all the books you think you need, the first two may be relevant.
Just check on the isa.org website, and note:
1. The Course Syllabus.
2. The recommended books.
3. The exam schedule.
4. The examination center nearest and convenient to you.
Although meant for Engineer's CSE Exam, please find the Guide that I uploaded since two years.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,
Sajid Ali Khan

----------


## Mohamed hega

THAnks for your efforts .but most of these links need to be refreshed
I  also need CAP certificate materials.Thanks in advance

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

I checked today, All file links on 4shared are healthy.

----------


## Mohamed hega

ok sir but i need cap certificate materials if you have

----------


## nourfathy

anyone please upload " control system safety evaluation and reliability 3rd edition"

See More: ISA books request

----------


## mandelbrot

Hi my friends 
Please share *Control Systems Safety Evaluation and Reliability 3rd edition*

Thanks in advance

----------


## junaidatta

> Thanks Dear selmagis  for your post in Electrical & Power Engineering forum for following book 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Loop Checking: A Technician's Guide -ISA Publication 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Hi, can you share this book again.

Regards
Junaid

----------


## junaidatta

> @HMADIAN: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



This file does not exist, the access to the following file is limited or it has been removed due to infringement of copyright. 

Can you share it again, please.

Regards
Junaid Atta

----------


## salem001

Thank's  TO YOU

----------

